
Ask HN: Projects to learn a programming language - Velds
I&#x27;ve picked up Go this past weekend after being exclusively a JS (mostly on the serverside with Node) developer.<p>What type of projects do you all do as exercises to learn the intricacies of a new language?  I&#x27;ve done some of the typical ones (IRCd, Project Euler exercises), and am looking for more ideas.
======
voiper1
This is a very popular question, here's some of the lists of answers that pop
up in google:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/2a9ygh/10...](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/2a9ygh/1000_beginner_programming_projects_xpost/)

[https://github.com/karan/Projects](https://github.com/karan/Projects)

[https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-great-programming-
projec...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-great-programming-projects-for-
beginners)

Optional: take any of your old code that you're still interested in but is a
mess or you want it to be more portable (Go static binaries) and rewrite it
from scratch.

------
worldwar
A redis client. It's interesting and not complex(less than 200 lines of code).

